# planted tank 6700 and 10k bulbs be ok?



## mos90 (Jul 7, 2009)

unfortunatly i purchased a coralife 72inch compact flor rather than a t5ho fixture. it seems to be that the t5's have a better selection of plant bulbs. from what ive read the best combo using a cf for a planted tank is 6700 and 10k mix. i have 2 coralife 10k 96w and 2 6700k current usa 96w over my 125 gallon tank.

if someone has a better idea for bulb combo let me know. 

also i cant seem to find any bulbs for my fixture that are in the 600-700nm range. so basicly im stuck from 400-600. is the lack of red hurting plant growth?


----------

